# Vintage Polk Monitor 10 speakers?



## Taowolf51

Hey everyone! 
I've been into headphones for awhile, and decided I might want to take my first steps into the world of speakers. So I went looking around, and found that deal on craigslist for some old Polk Monitor 10's for $200 (pair) in good condition. Is this a good deal? Does anyone know how they sound? I did a bit of research and heard some good things. 
My other preliminary option is the Polk Audio Monitor 60's, which would cost me $300 per pair. How do the two compare? 
These will be for music listening. I listen to most genres, and I don't need them to be loud. As for what tonal balance I like, I'm quite into my Denon D7000's and modified fostex t50rp's (rastapants). 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Taowolf51

I also found a deal for the Polk Audio Monitor 7s. $125 for the pair, which is really tempting. Anyone know anything about those? Thinking about pairing them with a qinpu a-6000 tube amp.


----------



## liamstrain

That's a pretty decent price for a Model 10A or B in good shape. Not an amazing bargain, but they are good speakers. Ditto the 7, I usually see them around $150. Between the two, I'd rather have the 10. Both are pretty efficient, the Quinpu should be ample juice for even a biggish room.
   
  I have not listened to any of the modern polk monitor series to give a useful comparison.


----------



## Taowolf51

Thanks for the reply! 

Are the 5s much worse than the 7s as far as sound quality? I was looking at the 5s as they may be better for the smaller room they will be in. I haven't been able to find as much information on the 5s.


----------



## liamstrain

Couldn't tell you. I have never seen or heard the 5s.


----------



## cubdog

I have owned both the 7s and the 10s. My preference would be the 7s. To my ear they are a bit more balanced with a smoother overall sound. Slightly less bass but that trade off is worth it. Price wise $200 for the 10s is high. $125 for the 7s are a better deal if they are in excellent condition. Also be aware Polk Monitor woofers can seize up due to the poor quality of glue that was used. Both are nice not great speakers.
   
  cubdog


----------



## Taowolf51

Is there something you'd recommend instead?


----------



## cubdog

I'd definately stick with used or vintage you will get more speaker for your money. Some of my favorites under $200. Klipsch KG4, ADS 710, JBL L96, Advent 5002. The Klipsch and JBL have a more aggressive sound and the ADS and Advent are more laid back. Of course there are hundreds of options just like with cans.
   
  cubdog


----------



## Taowolf51

Strangely enough, I couldn't find any of those 4 on Craigslist, and could only find the Klipsch on eBay (for very high prices).


----------



## cubdog

Ebay prices are ridiculas these days. A fair and common price for KG4s is around $150. A little more or less depending on condition. You might also look for any Dahlquist spealers, Dynaco A25,  and various AR speakers.  BTW, I don't want to mislead you concerning the Polks. There is nothing wrong with them, I just feel they are a little over priced.
   
  cubdog


----------



## Taowolf51

Of those, I found the a25s for $125, but they are out of state, which would make the difficult to get to.

However, I did find a vintage audio store moderately close to me with a bunch of nice speakers. Dunno if they have anything in my price range.
http://hideawaymusic.org/hideaway-hi-fi/
Might be overpriced.

I'll keep looking, and thanks for the continued help!


----------



## cubdog

I didn't see anything to exciting on that site. Here are some other names to keep an eye open for. Wharfedale, EPI, KEF, Boston Acoustic, and NHT. I take it your in the Philadelphia area?
   
  cubdog


----------



## Taowolf51

Yep. Philly/south jersey.


----------



## Taowolf51

I picked up the Polk Monitor 7's today, and WOW do they sound good! I'm loving them so far. I can't wait until I pick up the Optonica receiver (I'm using an old cheap receiver I had).


----------



## trog

Oh well for peeps thinking of using Polks for PC Audio duty i have a Monitor 3 mated with a TA2020 T-Amp and they work brilliantly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Many have also tried the TK2050 with great sucess as well


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





taowolf51 said:


> I picked up the Polk Monitor 7's today, and WOW do they sound good! I'm loving them so far. I can't wait until I pick up the Optonica receiver (I'm using an old cheap receiver I had).


 


  Nice! glad you like them.


----------



## cubdog

Congratulations, I'm glad you're enjoying them.
   
  cubdog


----------

